# B6 inspired new build.



## MisterMcCruff (Dec 29, 2013)

Word. 

I've finally had some time to crack on with my new body build.
Based on a B6 but comfier and I don't care for the BM headstock so it's getting a refinished neck from an RG270 I picked up on the cheap. Also I can't be arsed to make a new one.

It will be handsomely adorned with a black Hipshot bridge and Aftermaths with a coil tap. I've not settled on a cover finish yet.

Marking the body.






Rough shaping.





This made me laugh.





Sketching out a belly carve.





Health and safety, kids.





Beginning the carve.





Nearly there.





Shaping the carve.





That's as far as I've got with it but I'll crack on with the neck pocket once I've shaken this horrific Christmas hangover.

Peace.


----------



## patata (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't cover it,basswood looks cool clear coated satin


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Dec 29, 2013)

I meant pickup covers, bud.
It's poplar and it's getting Danish oiled.

EDIT: The Hannes on that looks awesome. I really want one on one of my axes but unfortunately, I don't have the dollar for this build.


----------



## patata (Dec 30, 2013)

MisterMcCruff said:


> EDIT: The Hannes on that looks awesome.



I know right?
I orignally wanted the black one though.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jan 2, 2014)

As it's a fairly cheap piece of timber and I wanted to get on with it, I forewent the Hipshot and went for something a lil' cheaper. Also bought ferrules and Wilko EK-Lok tuners. 

The bridge and ferrules arrived very quickly so I decided to crack on with getting the neck pocket routed and then mark out the mensur and bridge position.






Neck ferrules and screws from the RG270 put in.






I marked out the bridge and bolted it in place before calling it a night.






I think I'm going to go for a one-pickup setup on this one. I barely ever use a neck pickup so I'll stick with a bridge aftermath + single volume w/push pull coil tap.

As an experiment, this has been wonderful and also very cheap on the whole.
I can't imagine it'll take me too much longer to get everything routed and ready to go.

Updates to follow.


----------



## patata (Jan 3, 2014)

MisterMcCruff said:


> .... go for a one-pickup setup on this one....
> 
> Updates to follow.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done, the upper horn looks a little funny though.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, the angle of that photo makes it look worse than it is but you're right. It's a little bit wonky where the bandsaw blade had a moment and the back's slightly thicker than the front. I'm going to try to tidy it up a bit but it's already a little thin so I don't want to take too much more out of it.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jan 6, 2014)

The machine heads arrived so I dropped them in yesterday.






I also shaped the heel so it flows a little better and gives slightly easier top fret access.

The string's only hooked through the saddle to double check the intonation and bridge placement but I'm pleased to say it's spot on. 

Next job is to drill the string holes and ferrules but the collar on my pillar-drill isn't quite deep enough so I've got to improvise.

I've ordered the the push-pull pot, a flush mount cylinder jack socket, strap pins and a nice black aluminium knob.

It should look the business once it's done.

The only thing left to order is the pickup but I've not got the funds for it this month.


----------



## Nag (Jan 8, 2014)

it's perfect like this ! now put in a Lundgren M6 pickup, tune that string to a low G# and you should know what to do with it


----------



## patata (Jan 8, 2014)

Nagash said:


> it's perfect like this ! now put in a Lundgren M6 pickup, tune that string to a low F# and you should know what to do with it



Better


----------



## Nag (Jan 8, 2014)

I have this reflex that "drop G# = djent"


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry to disappoint you gentlemen but I don't write much djent. I appreciate it and listen to some but find it difficult to write anything that doesn't sound like someone else's material.
This puppy will most likely be tuned to drop C for some tech/melodic metal stuff.

*EDIT* - Just realised you were taking the piss.


----------



## Watty (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like a cool build, but your title is kind of misleading as without the headstock.....it's just a superstrat  Seems like this would be a good first project if one was trying to learn about the overall process?


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 9, 2014)

Watty said:


> It looks like a cool build, but your title is kind of misleading as without the headstock.....it's just a superstrat  Seems like this would be a good first project if one was trying to learn about the overall process?



Ignoring the headstock, the BM shape is defined by a slightly refined RG body, a distinctive forearm bevel and a thinner then normal body. 

I can almost always spot an inspired build as opposed to something based on a superstrat.


----------



## getowned7474 (Jan 9, 2014)

How high quality does that bridge feel? I ordered a neck and body from warmoth and i'm looking around for a bridge. I saw the same bridge you have on ebay and It seemed like a pretty good price. Cool build you got going btw.


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 9, 2014)

MisterMcCruff said:


> This made me laugh.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. All of the remaining bits have arrived and I'm buzzing to get it finished but I need the pickup before I can get it done. 

Photoshop mockup of how it should look when it's done:





Watty, I get where you're coming from but my inspiration for it was the B6: 36mm thick, forearm chamfer, no nonsense etc. I know it's nothing like a BM replica but it seemed appropriate to give credit where it was due. 



getowned7474 said:


> How high quality does that bridge feel? I ordered a neck and body from warmoth and i'm looking around for a bridge. I saw the same bridge you have on ebay and It seemed like a pretty good price. Cool build you got going btw.



Honestly, it feels really solid. It's a weighty bit of kit and I don't foresee any issues with it. With just the one string hooked under the saddle, it's really resonant and feels very comfortable under my right hand.

If you've not got tons of spare dollar and want something more than adequate, I'd pull the trigger and go for it. It seems daft paying through the nose for a Hipshot if you're like me and not too fussy about brands.

I'm hoping to build a matching 7 at some point down the line and if they do a 7 bridge, I'd probably go for these guys again. Excellent pricepoint, good quality and incredibly fast delivery.

Prophetable  It reminded me of Rogg from The Trapdoor.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jan 13, 2014)

Our first job yesterday was to modify the pillar drill because the throat on Dad's wasn't deep enough to drill the string holes or ferrules so we mounted it on a 2" stack, bolted through the bench that would allow for the body to pass under the mounting plate and give us the extra inch or two we needed. 

We have proper jokes in the workshop, the two of us! 





BAM! String holes nailed.





Ferrules.





I gave the top and back a sand with a light grit on the drill but found it was too aggressive on the sides so I spent a couple of hours hand sanding the important carves and curves.





I piloted and fitted the endpins which I'd bought from Axetec (I've also bought the flushmount cyindrical jack and push-push pot from them).

Then tonight I got impatient.





I roughly set the saddle heights (not the intonation yet)...And had a little noodle about by the fire after work. 



Funtimes.

I started a new job at the beginning of the month and don't have cash to chuck around but I reckon I could forego a few nights out to fund the Aftermath.

Next stop; routing the cavities and getting our shielding on!

Watch this space.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Feb 4, 2014)

Decided on a BlackHawk instead.






Can't wait to get this thing finished.


----------



## sezna (Feb 4, 2014)

I noticed in your pic where he is drilling, there's a nifty clamp holding the drill, eliminating the need for an entire drill press. Any way you could post the name of that product?


And the guitar looks nice, by the way! Curiosity - still looks like the 24th fret is hard to access. How's it feel?


----------



## Prophetable (Feb 4, 2014)

Axminster DS2 Drill Stand - Drill Stands, Guides & Workholding - Power Drill Accessories - Drills, Drivers & Screwdrivers - Power Tools | Axminster.co.uk


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Prophetable. Good man. That's just the link I was after.
Sezna:The high access, in my opinion, is very slightly better than an RG because the body is thinner and carved. In all fairness, it's all down to personal opinion, preference and anatomy. It feels better than my RG550 at any rate.


----------



## DredFul (Feb 6, 2014)

You look like blond Chris Broderick!


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 6, 2014)

sezna said:


> I noticed in your pic where he is drilling, there's a nifty clamp holding the drill, eliminating the need for an entire drill press. Any way you could post the name of that product?



I used to have one exactly the same as that and i'm pretty sure it was made by Black & Decker.
I wouldn't say it's on par with a pillar drill but it's definitely an improvement over trying to drill perfectly vertical holes freehand.


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 6, 2014)

good work, i love single pickup guitars!


----------



## sezna (Feb 6, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> I used to have one exactly the same as that and i'm pretty sure it was made by Black & Decker.
> I wouldn't say it's on par with a pillar drill but it's definitely an improvement over trying to drill perfectly vertical holes freehand.


Haha yep, I don't have enough room for a full drill press so this looks like a nicer alternative.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Feb 6, 2014)

Drilling freehand is definitely not the way forward. Bad news from the start based on personal experience.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Feb 10, 2014)

Just a little update but it's nearly there now.

Marked out the cavities and made a nice rosewood cover.












I should have it finished in a couple of weeks.
Can't wait to get it done!


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Feb 27, 2014)

Just waiting on the Wudtone clear satin topcoat I've ordered and we're ready to go!


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Mar 6, 2014)

Topcoat applied and cavity cover finished.
A spot of soldering is all there's left to do.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Mar 10, 2014)

Having soldered up the pickup to the letter, it's squealing like a microphonic bitch so I get the inkling I may have a faulty pickup which sucks but I'll persevere before trying to send it back. The finish is perfect though. So happy with it.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 10, 2014)

So, when you said "Hipshot bridge"... You big faker!


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Mar 10, 2014)

Well that was the original idea but realised that I didn't have the money for it. I think I explained that earlier in the thread.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 10, 2014)

No issue; those bridges work just as well 

Hipshot makes great hardware, but I'm not sure I understand all the rabid Hipshot fanboyism on this site


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, I know... I use one of those 8 dollar Chinese bridges too (I think it's the same one as yours, except chrome), and I think it rocks.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (May 2, 2014)

All sorted. 
Sounds huge now.


----------



## swollenpickle (May 10, 2014)

Clean and to the point! :Thumbsup:


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jun 13, 2014)

I realised that I'd neglected to update this thread with a video of the IAL6 in action. Here's one I knocked out quickly yesterday. It's a re-track of a tune I wrote a while ago. The Black Hawk rocks.


----------



## swollenpickle (Jun 18, 2014)

Sick guitar dude you should post the old recording if you have of this song and old pickup details for an awesome comparison! lol just a thought


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Aug 3, 2014)

Good call. This was the old recording.


RG550 with an Dimarzio evo bridge.
Addictive Drums.


----------

